# Eye Opening Experience



## Beefy (May 28, 2014)

I know this may sound like some Dr. Phil shit but here goes. I’m 31 years old and I have proudly served my beautiful country and now I Protect and Serve my city and community. If me being someone who Protects and Serves bothers you then kick rocks. And if you thank others who Protect and Serve don’t use gear then you are sadly mistaken. If you judging me cause I Protect and Serve and use gear then eat ass and die. My issue is that on last night I ran into this guy that I sent to prison for attempted robbery. Typical punk-thug-kid who was an amazing basketball player but got kicked off the team and eventually dropped out of school. He then of course, turned into a life of crime. He is about 6’5, 6’6 or maybe even 6’7 ft tall and when I arrested him he was skinny as hell I’m talking Somalia skinny that was about five years ago. But on last night when I saw him the mother****er looked like John Coffey from that Tom Hanks/Stephen King movie The Green Mile. This bitch was huge man, ****in huge!!! He boldly came over and talked to me and my squad as we were having dinner. As he was talking I was sizing him up, and I had to be honest with myself-If I had to go “hands on” with him I probably couldn't take him. And that bothers me like hell because shit I’m putting my life on the line everyday and I gotta stay on the top of my game because it’s honestly and truly survival of the fittest on the streets. Now I’m in great shape and I have always been naturally strong and right now I’m only taking supplements like cellmass and syntha-6. But I as I posted last week I was thinking about running a summer cycle with Test E and Eq. However, shit has changed!!!! I need to get bigger, faster, and stronger. Not a BB but I powerlift on Mon, Wed, Fri and crossfit on Tues, Thur, and Sat. (Yeah-Yeah I crossfit.) I need to size up and get stronger however I can’t sacrifice losing cardio endurance just in case I have to run down a crack head who just clubbed a little old lady in the head for her purse. I was thinking about using a moderate dose of Test E for my base and running something else with it. What do you guys recommend? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Status: 31 years old, 5’7ft, 205lb
Lifts: 520/425/675@ 198lbs raw and no gear
2 mile time: 13.25
Gear experience: Four or five twelve week cycles of Test E for 200 mg to 500 mg with the normal pcts. I've never used any other compounds besides test e before.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 28, 2014)

just taze him in the nuts.  problem solved.


----------



## DF (May 28, 2014)

What Darkside said... As far as a cycle Test/Deca is a damn good strength/buking cycle & wont hurt your cardio.


----------



## losieloos (May 28, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> just taze him in the nuts.  problem solved.



Dont taze me bro.


----------



## Beefy (May 28, 2014)

LOL Yeah a volt of electricity to the balls will sure straightening his ass out!!! Ok you say Test/Deca. Deca will not hurt my cardio? I've been researching and I was reading up on Tbol. What do you guys thank of a Test E/Tbol? And how common are the back pumps with Tbol?


----------



## motley482 (May 28, 2014)

you should just run a simple test E cycle...if youve never cycled before this will be good for you....500 mg/ml a week...just do your research and make sure you have a PCT treatment on deck after your cycle....also. AI's such as armidex or aromasin for on cylce in case of gyno...if you want to gain strength in the gym plus size especially for first cycle this is all you will need....then in the future if you want to keep going at it ( which you will) step it up to perhaps deca or dbol with the test e....that shit will bulk you right the **** up man.


----------



## Iron1 (May 28, 2014)

motley482 said:


> you should just run a simple test E cycle...if youve never cycled before this will be good for you....500 mg/ml a week...just do your research and make sure you have a PCT treatment on deck after your cycle....also. AI's such as armidex or aromasin for on cylce in case of gyno...if you want to gain strength in the gym plus size especially for first cycle this is all you will need....then in the future if you want to keep going at it ( which you will) step it up to perhaps deca or dbol with the test e....that shit will bulk you right the **** up man.





Beefy said:


> Gear experience: Four or five twelve week cycles of Test E for 200 mg to 500 mg with the normal pcts. I've never used any other compounds besides test e before.



:32 (17):

10char


----------



## motley482 (May 28, 2014)

lmao should of finished his message


----------



## Joliver (May 28, 2014)

Gram of test oughtta chop that tree down. Kick it off with some dbol--50mgs per day for 6 weeks.


You wouldn't pop a guy with a vial of test in his car, would ya?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2014)

Test and deca. Can't go wrong with it. Just run a solid dose of aromasin wwith it and the bloat will stay down.


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

motley482 said:


> you should just run a simple test E cycle...if youve never cycled before this will be good for you....500 mg/ml a week...just do your research and make sure you have a PCT treatment on deck after your cycle....also. AI's such as armidex or aromasin for on cylce in case of gyno...if you want to gain strength in the gym plus size especially for first cycle this is all you will need....then in the future if you want to keep going at it ( which you will) step it up to perhaps deca or dbol with the test e....that shit will bulk you right the **** up man.



Don't read very well do ya. Make sure you understand what OP is asking or saying before giving advice.


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

I'm not so sure you guys should be recommending deca. But it depends. Do they drug test you? Will they drug test you if you gain size and someone gets suspicious you may be doing AAS?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2014)

Good point jax. Didn'teven tthink of that.


----------



## Malevolence (May 28, 2014)

I appreciate you being forthcoming of your current profession.  It brings to mind a situation I am currently dealing with. I have a pretty good friend who is an officer and if I were a betting man I would say he is on gear, however, I am extremely apprehensive on bringing up the matter of gear to him because of the very slight chance of me being incorrect on my assumption could cause an issue. I do know he is on trt and I believe the only way he could have got his serums low enough for a DR. To approve it would be from recently coming off a cycle because he is pretty ****ing big and if his natty levels were 230 as he said there is no way he could have the lean mass the he does. Anway, I would like to hear the question answered that was asked earlier in the thread. What do you do if you come across a guy who is in possession of gear??


----------



## Beefy (May 28, 2014)

joliver said:


> Gram of test oughtta chop that tree down. Kick it off with some dbol--50mgs per day for 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> You wouldn't pop a guy with a vial of test in his car, would ya?



Vial?!?! What vial?!?!?! I don't see no vial!!


----------



## Beefy (May 28, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I'm not so sure you guys should be recommending deca. But it depends. Do they drug test you? Will they drug test you if you gain size and someone gets suspicious you may be doing AAS?



They drug test often but never for AAS. And to be honest at this point in my career I could care less if some damn body got suspicious. I have co workers that's doing and have done a whole lot worse things then gear.


----------



## DF (May 28, 2014)

Tbol?  That's for the ladies (ask fronk).  You want a hell of a bulk?  Test/deca/dbol Mmmmmm drool.................


----------



## Armedanddangerous (May 28, 2014)

Beefy said:


> Vial?!?! What vial?!?!?! I don't see no vial!!



Is that because you "didnt see it" or you own it now hahaha


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 28, 2014)

Beefy said:


> LOL Yeah a volt of electricity to the balls will sure straightening his ass out!!! Ok you say Test/Deca. Deca will not hurt my cardio? I've been researching and I was reading up on Tbol. What do you guys thank of a Test E/Tbol? And how common are the back pumps with Tbol?



So let me tell you...you are talking to THE tbol master! 
tttttbbbBBBOOOOLLLLLLLLL!

Back pumps can give you shit on any AAS. 3 to 6g of taurine an hour before work out should help some. Just avoid lower back exts while using an oral...no amount of taurine can help that shit

Best of luck


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

Beefy said:


> They drug test often but never for AAS. And to be honest at this point in my career I could care less if some damn body got suspicious. I have co workers that's doing and have done a whole lot worse things then gear.



Well just so you know if you don't already. Deca is detectable for a very long time after you stop using it.  Just so you can make a informed decision. But it is a good bulking agent like the guys have said.


----------



## Beefy (May 28, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> I appreciate you being forthcoming of your current profession.  It brings to mind a situation I am currently dealing with. I have a pretty good friend who is an officer and if I were a betting man I would say he is on gear, however, I am extremely apprehensive on bringing up the matter of gear to him because of the very slight chance of me being incorrect on my assumption could cause an issue. I do know he is on trt and I believe the only way he could have got his serums low enough for a DR. To approve it would be from recently coming off a cycle because he is pretty ****ing big and if his natty levels were 230 as he said there is no way he could have the lean mass the he does. Anway, I would like to hear the question answered that was asked earlier in the thread. What do you do if you come across a guy who is in possession of gear??



See, it all depends on the situation if he is an adult and he is very cool and not being an dick then I will probably ignore the offense. In majority of instances you have whats called "officer discretion" and a simple offense like that can be overlooked. However, if its one of these little 16, 17, or 18 year old high school kids that call themselves juicing I'm seizing it from them and hauling their young ass downtown to call their parental guardian so they can explain to mom and dad what the hell they are doing behind their parents backs. Now I know that may sound a bit hypocritical but that's my honest answer.


----------



## Beefy (May 28, 2014)

Armedanddangerous said:


> Is that because you "didnt see it" or you own it now hahaha



Cause I didn't see it!! I haven't seen shit!!


----------



## Big Worm (May 28, 2014)

Ill be over here kicking rocks and eating ass lol. 

Juice up and taze people. I would.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2014)

I smell bacon...


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 28, 2014)

This is the net, you coulda taken him no prob.

Nice numbers btw


----------



## TheLupinator (May 28, 2014)

Test / Mast / EQ all at 750mg 

Size / Strength / Endurance


----------



## Dtownry (May 28, 2014)

So you have elite level PL numbers at 198 and you need to get stronger?  Not to mention you run sub 7 minute miles and have a ****ing gun.  

I think you are doing just fine there officer.  Why run gear and ruin your career?  Don't be stupid, you are bit short and light but way strong enough.


----------



## Beefy (May 28, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> This is the net, you coulda taken him no prob.
> 
> Nice numbers btw



I surly hope so and thanks. But what amazed me was this guy was supremely confident. Not many black men will walk up to a cop and arrogantly start talking about themselves. Even fewer then that will interrupt a table full of cops having dinner especially if they have just gotten out of prison Friday like this guy did. And I know this because I'm a black man!!! lol This guy felt and knew he was the shit!!


----------



## TriniJuice (May 28, 2014)

If your gunna taze anyone.....taze jada; he's blacker than me


----------



## TriniJuice (May 28, 2014)

Beefy said:


> I surly hope so and thanks. But what amazed me was this guy was supremely confident. Not many black men will walk up to a cop and arrogantly start talking about themselves. Even fewer then that will interrupt a table full of cops having dinner especially if they have just gotten out of prison Friday like this guy did. And I know this because I'm a black man!!! lol This guy felt and knew he was the shit!!



hmmm, the plot thickens


----------



## Beefy (May 28, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I smell bacon...



You better check your panties and see where at awful smell is coming from!


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> If your gunna taze anyone.....taze jada; he's blacker than me



Trin are you black?....I thought it was just a black fur pimp coat that made you look like a mangy werewolf.  LOL....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2014)

Beefy said:


> You better check your panties and see where at awful smell is coming from!



Come on now, bacon is one of the best scents in the world. Everything is better with bacon.

PS - I go commando.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Come on now, bacon is one of the best scents in the world. Everything is better with bacon.
> 
> PS - I go commando.



I leave bacon under my car seat all the time...


----------



## DF (May 28, 2014)

I will say I do love bacon... crisp not that limp shit.


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I leave bacon under my car seat all the time...



Is that incase you get pulled over.....its supposed to be a donut.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2014)

DF said:


> I will say I do love bacon... crisp not that limp shit.



Blasphemy!!! I cook my bacon medium rare.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Blasphemy!!! I cook my bacon medium rare.



^^ THIS ^^ By Odin's Beard THIS ^^^


----------



## DF (May 28, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Blasphemy!!! I cook my bacon medium rare.



Mother of God! That is not acceptable!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2014)

DF said:


> Mother of God! That is not acceptable!



Overcooked bacon makes the Baby Jeebus cry.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 28, 2014)

Your name is not Ronnie is it?


----------



## stonetag (May 29, 2014)

Beefy said:


> See, it all depends on the situation if he is an adult and he is very cool and not being an dick then I will probably ignore the offense. In majority of instances you have whats called "officer discretion" and a simple offense like that can be overlooked. However, if its one of these little 16, 17, or 18 year old high school kids that call themselves juicing I'm seizing it from them and hauling their young ass downtown to call their parental guardian so they can explain to mom and dad what the hell they are doing behind their parents backs. Now I know that may sound a bit hypocritical but that's my honest answer.


Yeah a bit hypocritical, what am I saying, you guys are the epitome of hypocrisy.


----------



## stonetag (May 29, 2014)

Yeah I said it!


----------



## RISE (May 29, 2014)

Am I the only one who looked at his work out regimen and thought that May be the problem?  I would cut down your work load a bit.  6 days of intense training, not to mention crossfit is not muscle specific, meaning you could be working out the same muscles every other day, and not to mention working those muscles again during your powerlifting sessions.  Am I making sense?


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 29, 2014)

If you fags never cooked your bacon in the oven...you don't deserve pork bellies in your gullet






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 29, 2014)

It doesn't matter how big he is. You have all the tools and training at your disposal. Just make sure you got some back up lol.

There's nothin wrong with a cops running gear. I actually think they need it. As long as it doesn't effect your composure.


----------



## Beefy (May 29, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who give advice and insight.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 29, 2014)

...the biggest strongest guys ive seen where on the prison yard.

Those boys never skipped a meal and work hard. And they make you suffer when they spot stronger every push


----------



## Beefy (May 29, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ...the biggest strongest guys ive seen where on the prison yard.
> 
> Those boys never skipped a meal and work hard. And they make you suffer when they spot stronger every push



Exactly!! These guys are getting huge. Now you guys like CT Fletcher that's making a fortune off commercializing and training people on prison yard workouts.


----------



## Joliver (May 29, 2014)

Your problem isn't with with strength or size. It's a confidence problem.  I don't give a god damn who you are...if you walk over to me and interrupt my dinner in order to assert yourself, I will tell you to leave--politely, but firmly.

You hold all the cards in that situation. Bad things happen to ex-cons that fight with cops.


----------



## Beefy (May 29, 2014)

joliver said:


> Your problem isn't with with strength or size. It's a confidence problem.  I don't give a god damn who you are...if you walk over to me and interrupt my dinner in order to assert yourself, I will tell you to leave--politely, but firmly.
> 
> You hold all the cards in that situation. Bad things happen to ex-cons that fight with cops.



No No No maybe it was misinterpreted or I gave the wrong impression but lack of confidence is not or has never been a problem for me. I chew mother****ers up and spit them out for a living and I'm good at it. USMC born-SWAT bred


----------



## Armedanddangerous (May 29, 2014)

Beefy said:


> No No No maybe it was misinterpreted or I gave the wrong impression but lack of confidence is not or has never been a problem for me. I chew mother****ers up and spit them out for a living and I'm good at it. USMC born-SWAT bred



Now you sound like a cop (or marine) lol


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2014)

I like eating ass


----------



## lilbra (May 31, 2014)

So you are 5' 7 and 205 lbs I don't think you should even try to get any bigger. I'm 5' 7 and when I weigh over 190 I develop sleep apnea witch I very dangerous over time.  I'm in the med field and any bigger than that is very unhealthy. Problems like sleep apnea / leads to stress on heart /leads in large ment of heart/ due to stress on other organs from hypoxemia at night/ increased BP / increased risk of stroke. Hey I'm not saying you shouldn't use gear then I would be the hypocritical one. I would just use the gear to help you get as shredded and strong as you can. Unless you're like 3% bf or something at 205 lbs and 5"7. Just a thought I'm 32 and I taken care of plenty of people around 40-50 men due to unhealthy life choices in there 30s


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2014)

i like to bust my nut in a girls eye ball...now thats a eye opening experience


----------



## tbone2213 (May 31, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i like to bust my nut in a girls eye ball...now thats a eye opening experience


 Lol The Angry Pirate Eh?


----------

